# Snowboarding summer camps?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

At the age of 18 I learned how to get drunk, pass out, snowboard every day, bathe in a hot tub, pass out, get smacked by female pro snowboarders, and learn 2 new tricks at Windells.


----------



## Cu455 (Mar 5, 2013)

A few years ago I spent the summer on the west coast and got to snowboard at Whistler and Mount Hood. Whistler kind of blew during the summer. Mount Hood had much more trails, longer trails and a half pipe. 

Whistler is an awesome town and has tons of other things to do. Sorry I can't help you put with the camps because I know nothing about them, but from my experience between the two Mount Hood is a better mountain for summer conditions. I have never been to the third place so I can't give my opinion on it.


----------



## nickoto (Sep 6, 2012)

That's the second good thing I've heard about Windells. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been up whistler in the summer and there wasn't any snow to be found. Wonder how they manage that. Plenty of mountain bikers though.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't been to the snowboard camp @ Whistler, but I have gone to Whistler for the August long weekend a few times.

After that weekend, it's closed to the public. That's when the camps start.

The camps are actually on Blackcomb because it has a glacier, the snow never melts completely. Or @ least it hasn't in the last few thousand years.

They have a Halfpipe & a shit load of jumps, boxes & rails.
I'm not sure about the camp, buy on the August long weekend, there are a tonne of chicks riding in bikini's.

This is @ Whistler:eusa_clap:


----------



## ShadowCloud04 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to windells session 1 and I'm stoked. Just the fact that I can board in the summer will be awesome.


----------



## nickoto (Sep 6, 2012)

We decided on the high cascade one. I'll report back after


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

There's more to life then snowboarding. Learn to golf in the summer. 

The golfing in Whistler in the Summer > The Snowboarding in Whistler in the summer.

Interesting fact: More people go to Whistler in the Summer for summer sports then they do in the Winter for winter sports.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

^^^Golf in the summer is expensive. Golf in the winter when the hill is frozen solid is where it's at.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Camp of Champions- Amazing park, huge, groomed perfectly and you've got all of whistler to roam after riding. Amazing time.

High Cascade- Really fun, a lot slushier and a more laid back but super fun chilled out experience. Amazing time. Not as good jumps as COC though. Their pipe is great too.

Windells- No experience, if I were going to Mt Hood I'd go to HCSC though. 

You cant go wrong with COC or HCSC. Funnest places ever. If you can get a friend to go with you its great because with getting placed into a group, the first day or two you're still making friends, but if you know someone you can have fun right away. You'll learn tons, and try so much and just get buck! Go somewhere. It's amazing


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol @ the rich kids...


----------

